# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Collection of AQ Limited Edition 10th Anniversary Polo Shirt

## vinz

*The shirts can be collected on:*
Saturday, 4 Aug 2012, *OR*Thursday, 9 Aug 2012 (National Day)
*Time:*
12noon to 6pm (both days)

* The shirts will only be at GC on those 2 days. Not between. 

*Venue:*
Green Chapter
565 Macpherson Road #01-00
Singapore 368234
(Map)

*Nearest MRT Station:*
Tai Seng (Circle Line) - About 600m walk

*Other Nearby MRT Stations (approx. 2 - 3 km, short bus ride from station):*
Potong Pasir (North-South Line)
Paya Lebar (East-West Line)

----------


## newlife

Hi Vinz...

Noted....and see you there...
Many thanks for the great efforts....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dawugui

how do i collect? just give them my nick and that's it?

can i appoint someone else to collect on my behalf?

----------


## vinz

Please PM me the name and HP number of the person collecting for you. When the person turns up, we will miss-call the number to verify.

----------


## vinz

Or, think of a password or pass-phrase and PM to me. The person must tell us the password or pass-phrase.

Members who are collecting for themselves, you will be required to login to AQ on our iPad.

----------


## dawugui

Ok. Roger that. Will be coming down today most probably. Thanks!!!

----------


## Shadow

Can help keep mine in case I can't come on national day. My wife just deliver, very busy right now.

----------


## dkk08

Congrats Robert on the new kid on the block  :Smile: 

Can also help to keep mine? My reason is I'm caught up with work and another reason is totally opposite from Robert so best not say here wait "clash"  :Razz:

----------


## Navanod

Congrats to Shadow!

By the way, is there a place to park a motorbike outside the shop? I'll be there on the 9th

----------


## Shadow

sera center have plenty of parking space.

----------


## 14litre

> My wife just deliver, very busy right now.


Congratulations, bro.

----------


## Simon

Do take note that collection is only on the 2 days, 4th and 9th Aug as stated in the first post by vinz

----------


## vinz

Who is coming to collect on 9th Aug?

----------


## Simon

Tentative same timing for me. Me think we should end it earlier

----------


## 14litre

> Who is coming to collect on 9th Aug?


Me. I should be there in the afternoon but can't confirm the exact timing yet.

----------


## ZackZhou

I'll be there in the afternoon as well. Thanks vinz

----------


## Shadow

will try to be there at 1pm or earlier

----------


## newlife

Me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fariez

Collected with thanx

----------


## newlife

Thanks Vinz...
Thanks for the Time...
Nice Polo T collected...

Nice meeting you and Simon...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LifeisBoring

I'm on my way now. Might be slightly late..

----------


## LifeisBoring

Collected, thanks!

----------


## 14litre

Collected mine too, and nice meetup with physical handshake.  :Smile: 

Sorry that I can't stay long to chat, got to rush for an outing.

Pai seh if I a bit suah gu ( mountain tortoise), Green Chapter is an eye opener to me.
The tanks are so nice, even those tanks that houses the fishes ( for sales ones) were so nnice.
Swee man.
I'm also amazed to see so many shrimps offspring.
Would have stayed longer if I'm free.
Thumbs up!  :Well done:

----------


## felix_fx2

14litre, good place to visit.
Next time outing there  :Smile: 

The tanks mostly still, newly setup so not at their best actually.

----------


## 14litre

> 14litre, good place to visit.
> Next time outing there 
> 
> The tanks mostly still, newly setup so not at their best actually.


Ya, nice place to chill, can see a very comfy sofa around too.
I was too engross on the tank, not sure if there's a cafe ( vending) corner, if have, then best liao. Hehe.

Wa! Not their best setup yet? Must really visit again in the near future.

----------


## felix_fx2

Opposite have coffeeshop so kind of pointless.
The sofa is good! Looking at the low profile tank is really nice.

----------


## 14litre

> Opposite have coffeeshop so kind of pointless.
> The sofa is good! Looking at the low profile tank is really nice.


Ya hor, got coffeeshop around then it's redundant.

I was talking to my family about this GC and I was told that there is a nice kway chap nearby.
Is that the coffeeshop opposite or anywhere near GC?

----------


## felix_fx2

I have no clue, uncle also have mention to me before.
Next time can go haha. I now live very close by  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

Yes suppose to have nice kway chap near there. Not too far. Also the HDB opposite has a nice Gelato kitchen that does retail as well. Operates out of one if the HDB shops in block 80something. 

[Posted using Tapatalk 2 on Android]

----------


## 14litre

> I have no clue, uncle also have mention to me before.
> Next time can go haha. I now live very close by


Haha, I just had it confirmed, the kway chap is actually one of the stalls in the coffeeshop ( corner) opposite.

The teochew porridge ( couple of shops) to the right seems not bad too.

----------


## 14litre

> Yes suppose to have nice kway chap near there. Not too far. Also the HDB opposite has a nice Gelato kitchen that does retail as well. Operates out of one if the HDB shops in block 80something. 
> 
> [Posted using Tapatalk 2 on Android]


Wa! Got another good food, cannot tahan liao, I think I'll make trip down next week.  :Very Happy:

----------


## felix_fx2

I should be there next Friday.

----------


## 14litre

> I should be there next Friday.


I thought of going on Mon or Tue, during lunch hour.

For Fri, are you planning to go during lunch hour also?
If it is, I'll see if I can make another trip on Fri.

----------


## felix_fx2

I going after reaching home from work.
Should be having late dinner around there as well

----------


## 14litre

> I going after reaching home from work.
> Should be having late dinner around there as well


I see. Let's see if we get to meet up some other time then. 

Please also give a review of the kway chap (or other food) when you get to feast on it ya.  :Grin:

----------


## Navanod

Tried the kway chap opposite GC...wasn't impressed at all.
The gelato is very nice though

----------


## 14litre

> Tried the kway chap opposite GC...wasn't impressed at all.
> The gelato is very nice though


Thanks for the review, bro. I'll go and try the teochew porridge then, followed by the gelato. hehe..

----------


## 14litre

I just had the teochew porridge, not bad, 2 shops away from the corner coffeeshop.

and you are right, Navanod, the best is still the Gelato, strong and creamy.  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:  
Wouldn't know there's a hidden gem there if Vinz didn't mention it.

it's the same one if you have seen it in Marina Square, Alfero Gelato.
nice indoor ambience to chill.

There is a file with printed copies of many reviews, and I have copied one of the links to share here, in case anyone is curious about it.
http://danielfooddiary.com/2012/06/18/alfero-gelato/

----------


## barmby

I still have not collected it. Sorry

----------


## barmby

I am going to wear this polo for this Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## felix_fx2

What has that got to do here :P
You inviting us for drinks after it?

----------


## VSGenesis

Haha. free advertisement for AQ "mah".

----------


## barmby

No. I am inviting you for a drink there ; )

----------

